# Canon BR-E1 Bluetooth Remote Control



## AvTvM (Feb 17, 2017)

> Canon Wireless Remote Control BR-E1 will be compatible with both the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras. The Canon BR-E1 is scheduled to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price of $50.
> Read more: http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-announces-bluetooth-remote-and-ef-s-18-55mm-f4-5-6-is-stm/#ixzz4YwEj22LU



Discussed it already in M6 thread, but I think we may want to collect all information into one thread.

1. BR-E1 compatible with EOS M6 - yes/no? 

Question has been put to Canon by @photorex


Photorex said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > New BR-E1 bluetooth remote: Does anyone know, whether or not it will work with M6 and/or M5?
> ...



2. Will there be Apps for Bluetooth phones/mobile devices to control 800D / 77D / M6 and future BT-enabled EOS cameras?
* ideally with ultimate timer functionality
* more convenient / phone always along 
* at very low cost compared to $ / € 50 Canon BR-E1


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 17, 2017)

Did I read this right?

"In addition, Canon is introducing it’s first-ever remote utilizing Bluetooth® technology3, the Wireless Remote Control BR-E1. This new remote allows photographers to capture images from within a 16-foot radius of the camera. This camera accessory is useful for photographers who are looking to capture images remotely in situations where there could be issues with signal reception or line-of-sight to the camera. The Canon Wireless Remote Control BR-E1 will be compatible with both the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras. The Canon BR-E1 is schedule to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price of $50.00**.

Read more: http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-announces-bluetooth-remote-and-ef-s-18-55mm-f4-5-6-is-stm/#ixzz4Yz286JvD"

So Canon want me to pay $50 to reduce the range of my £10 ($12.5) remote from 50 + yards to 16 feet? Have I missed something?


----------

